# whats next?



## loopyleanne (Feb 20, 2012)

ok, so my partners tests came back clear and so far everything with me has too. My first ov test was neg but after moving date forward (shorter cycle) we got a positive there too. 
The HSG showed leaked out both sides (eventually left took forever.) 
Got a second Internal on sunday but last one less then two years ago was clear too. 
basically what im wondering is whats the next step? I got another letter for may 3rd for app with fertility consultant so just wondered what I should ask and what should be the next step. 
Thanks in advance x


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi loopyleanne,

Great to know that all ur tests have come back fine  seems to be a good start....

Regarding ur other questions, alot depends on what is ur age, ur partner's age, general health, lifestyle etc. ...if you are very young then the consultant may advise you to try either naturally or with the help of Clomid if he feels it might help....but if u have been trying for more than a year and your age falls in the criteria for IVF then he might suggest that as the best option. what questions you need to ask depends entirely on your situation and what u want to do so a little research online might help so you know what all answers u need from him when u go for ur consultation. Once you have had the consultation, based on ur talks with the consultant and ur medical history, they will tell you the best course of action and u can decide accordingly.

Hope this helps and good luck in your journey   xxx


----------



## loopyleanne (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks hun, this will be our second meeting as the first one saw us sent for more tests (hsg and internal) Im 28 and my man is 27 weve been trying for 17 months and I have had no previous pregnancies. 
I just want to take a little control back so feel I should be asking more questions.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi leanne,


At our 1st few appts, they told me to start taking folic acid or a conception vit with folic acid, and for db to take a similar one for men, (both on the wellmans/wellwomans conception at the moment)


Have u tried to track ur own ovulation? with opks or a clearblue fertility monitor?


Provided u have done all these things then as said above, clomid may be an option, also iui, or ivf.


There are some sperm friendly lubes out there too, give his swimmers a nice environment to swim in  


Good luck xx


----------



## loopyleanne (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok , so I had a internal ultra-sound today and the radiologist said clear apart from a few small folicals on my right ovary (said wouldn't make a difference) I'm fine.
So that's everything, he's fine, I'm fine and she also said I ovulated from my left ovary this month  so if I'm ovulating and my mans swimmers are strong why no baby? Clomid helps ovulation (which apparently I don't need ) so will they miss that step ? 
Next appointment April !


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun,


They may skip clomid, although I had it even tho my tests were ok, theory being if there is two eggs the sperm has a better chance of reaching one... I was only on it for 3 months and it didn't work for us, but we have MF. 


If u do try clomid, it is worth buying a sperm friendly lube, pre-seed or concieve plus (from boots) as it really dries up ur natural ewcm at ovulation.


Good luck xx


----------

